# The IAP Loser's Club



## DocStram (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoooo Hoooo!!  I can hardly wait until 8:00 tonight!  The first two winners of the Daily Trivia Contest will be announced.  AND ... that means .... we begin accepting applications to The IAP Loser's Club! [}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Doc can I be on the right side of this stage? [:0]

Mike


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2008)

At least this year, I get to lose twice a day instead of once.  Doc, I hearby challenge you to a losing duel........we shall see who is the weakest link.  

If you don't win a prize and you win the duel, does that make you a winner or a bigger loser????


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> 
> At least this year, I get to lose twice a day instead of once.  Doc, I hearby challenge you to a losing duel........we shall see who is the weakest link.
> 
> If you don't win a prize and you win the duel, does that make you a winner or a bigger loser????



I think we have enough room here for two weak links. [}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 2, 2008)

Make it three, when you add in the overpaid goverment employee playing on IAP during business hours![:0]

Mike


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not telling Mike who I work for


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Tommy quit your worrying, I was talking about Cav, besides I have seen you profile picture and know you don't work.[]

Mike


----------



## DocStram (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Make it three, when you add in the overpaid goverment employee playing on IAP during business hours![:0]
> 
> Mike



Overheard in Dr. Cav's office ......
"Oh, I'm sorry. I guess I forgot to inject the novacaine before pulling that tooth. Be right back ... gotta make another post in IAP!"[}][}]


----------



## DocStram (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> 
> At least this year, I get to lose twice a day instead of once.  Doc, I hearby challenge you to a losing duel........we shall see who is the weakest link.
> 
> If you don't win a prize and you win the duel, does that make you a winner or a bigger loser????



Sorry, Pirate!  I'm ineligible to be member of the Trivia Contest Loser's Club.  I'm one of the TriviaMeisters along with Bruce and Randy.[:0][:0]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's OK, Al.  You can still be a weak link! [}]

Novacaine, what is novacaine?????


----------



## arioux (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys should start the "Pessimist" (sp?) club.

Na,  i guess it will never work!![}]

Alfred


----------



## Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> 
> At least this year, I get to lose twice a day instead of once.



Oh gee, Tommy!  I don't know how to break this to you, but you DID lose TWICE A DAY last year!   [}]

Scott.


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, all that money spent on loser counseling to forget that and Scott blows it with one post.  

Since Mike's figured out that I don't do manual labor, I guess it's time to work on that New Year's resolution to lose weight.


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tommy,
Doesn't being a Duke fan make you a three time loser regardless of the outcome of the daily trivia contest? [}]


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2008)

And another weak link is heard from.

I figured that since it was a group pile on that a Carolina fan would be along.  I think being a UNC fan makes you just a permanent loser.  [}][}]  We'll have to see how cocky you are when Hansbrough graduates.    Isn't he about a 7th year senior??

Edited for spelling before Cav reads it!


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 2, 2008)

At least the Carolina player graduate.  It's great to have Duke next door.  They are the only football team in the ACC worse than UNC [].

If being a UNC fan makes me a permanant loser, then being a UNC grad makes me a hopeless, permanant loser .


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2008)

Duke doesn't play football, it's soccer with an old ball that's outta shape


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 2, 2008)

If you join the loser's club and then win a prize are you allowed to accept it?


----------



## DocStram (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MarkHix_
> 
> If you join the loser's club and then win a prize are you allowed to accept it?



Mark ... isn't there even a sliver of moral integrity in your bones??? Accepting a prize after joining the loser's club?  That's unheard of![:0] 

Actually, there's only one way to become a member of the IAP Loser's Club .... unfailing faithfulness in repeatedly submitting incorrect answers for the Trivia Contest.  Alternately, you can submit correct answers but never have your name randomly selected as a winner.  Stick with me .... you'll be on the road to LosersVille in no time!


----------



## TBone (Jan 2, 2008)

Jan 1, 2008  0-1 with a correct answer....and so it begins.  [}]
And Randy has to rub it in by announcing that there were only 35 valid entries with 20% of those being wrong.


----------



## fiferb (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in. I couldn't get an answer right last year if the trivia master had submitted the correct answer for me.


----------



## Malainse (Jan 2, 2008)

I will not be in the loser's club this year....
I will not be in the loser's club this year....
I will not be in the loser's club this year....

Mark, I was part of  the "Alternately, you can submit correct answers but never have your name randomly selected as a winner."

Doc, where do I sign up.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> 
> I'm in. I couldn't get an answer right last year if the trivia master had submitted the correct answer for me.



Bruce, I'm right there in that boat with you  but we have good company


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for setting me straight Al.  I think I can get accepted....2 games, 2 right answers, no selections.....I can hear it now...Loser! Loser! Loser! (applause from the crowd)


----------



## TBone (Jan 3, 2008)

Well we're now 0-4 in the trivia drawings.  The streak is alive and the race for #1 loser is on.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2008)

As far a losers go,I'm 0 for 4 in the trivia, been a Gator fan all my life[B)] rooted for the Sooners last night and to top it off I'm also a Dolphin fan[xx(].So just send the throphy to me now.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOVACAINE ?????    The state PA is collecting FAR too high of taxes if they are paying for NOVACAINE for prisoners dental work.  Club em all I tell ya.  I'm pretty sure Cav could find an extra chunck of wood lying about. [}]

Mrs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doc .. tell the truth .. you became a TriviaMeister just so you could type this post didn't you?????


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey! sign me up for the loser's club. I have the worst luck in history (so strike the chance that I'll get drawn out of the winner's circle, and even if I win, my name will also get drawn to send off the pack of blanks that I volunteered...at which point, I'll go ahead and send the package to myself, so I can celebrate in style. *blows party favor half-heartedly - "Phhhweeeezzzeee"*)

Add the above listed weird luck with the fact that I'm shooting blanks with the trivia questions so far, and it's official. I'm doomed, unless one of the questions is "How do they make that fluffy white filling in a Twinkie", which I can answer because my nephew got a 'bake your own Twinkies' kit for Christmas, which, incidentally, makes the cost of a Twinkie about four times what it would cost to just buy a box and call it a day.

[]


----------



## TBone (Jan 4, 2008)

Roy, I started our as a Minnesota Viking fan with Joe Kapp.....Vikings lost 5 Super Bowls.  Then I swithced to the Panthers.....nuff said.  I was pulling for Sooners also, along with Va Tech, Clemson, Fla, UVA etc.  At least ECU beat Boise State.


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2008)

Cav,

Think you and I were the two that couldn't win a piece of used sandpaper last year.  Becca was right there with us for the longest time, but if memory serves me correctly she finally got lucky at the end of the month.  Tell you what, if we end up the same way this year how about we exchange blown out blanks or used sandpaper?

Rob...charter member, IAP Losers Club


----------



## Malainse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> Actually, there's only one way to become a member of the IAP Loser's Club .... unfailing faithfulness in repeatedly submitting incorrect answers for the Trivia Contest.



I had every answer wrong in the pen/turner contest so I should still be a member .  But per Doc. I am out...  [)]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Hey! fact that I'm shooting blanks []



Do you realize what kind of opening you are giving me at 3:34 am after being up for 18 hours with a simple statement like this wrapped up in a whole post .. [}]

ah .. but I finally get to go to bed .. so I'll just let this one go ... that doesn't happen often .. enjoy your "luck"


Mrs.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crap. You know, as many pot shots as I take at everyone else, one would think that I'd proof read my posts for any potential ammunition. Thanks for the free parking! hehe []


----------

